# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Nueva quedada en Barcelona

## Mago Eid

Buenas a todos y todas! Me gustaria proponer alguna quedada en Barcelona; para todos los magos y magas de la provincia y alrededores. Compartir juegos; ayudarnos; entablar buena amistad. Etc.
Que dia proponeis y lugar?  :Wink1: 

Yo vivo en Malgrat de mar, asi que iria en tren  :Wink1:

----------


## darymb

EId a mi me interesaría! Solo que no llevo mucho tiempo en este mundo, pero voy adelantado, creo... Vivo en BCN Sants!

----------


## Fredja

:117:  Yo vengo de Lleida y tengo confirmado bajarme a Barcelona del 13 al 18 de marzo. En esas fechas cuando querais....

----------


## Orioriol

Pues yo estoy cerca de Barcelona. Cuando concretéis la fecha, si me va bien me apunto.

----------


## Ochosi

Yo voy, siempre y cuando se quede en un bar :P

Imagino que no tendría problema, pero digo lo mismo que Orioriol. Además, creo que lo mejor sería que la gente que tiene más problemas de fechas hagan como Fredja y comenten cuándo les va mejor

----------


## Magnano

Pues si no pasa nada y no muero en el intento me sumo a la propuesta.

----------


## Ritxi

> Pues si no pasa nada y no muero en el intento me sumo a la propuesta.


Aqui pensabamos que ya estabas muerto y todo :Na:

----------


## Magnano

> Aqui pensabamos que ya estabas muerto y todo


Tampoco llevaba tanto tiempo desaparecido... ¿O si? Bueno, que más o menos voy retomando la magia y quiero volver a ser un poco más activo entre magos  :Smile1:

----------


## Odran

Me apunto!!! a ver que lugar y fecha. Un bar :Confused:  mejor el claustro de algun monasterio, con capuchas purpura y varas con cuarzos en las puntas... jajaja.

----------


## Ritxi

Dani, pasate un dia por StFeliu a saludarnos  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

Ya no se hace nada los domingos, ¿no? Pero lo puedo intentar un miércoles ^^

----------


## Odran

Pues hagamos algo los domingos... a mi me va unas 175.24 veces mejor que los miercoles!

----------


## Magnano

Orioriol y yo intentamos vernos todos los fines de semana en Cerdanyola, si alguien se anima, por mi encantado  :Smile1:

----------


## Odran

Dime hora y lugar, siempre quedais en el mismo sitio y hora? Cerdanyola me cae relativamente cerca... jeje.

----------


## Orioriol

Normalmente nos vemos los domingos a las 4 y quedamos en un bar llamado Comedy, en Cerdanyola (Passeig Cordelles 67). Nos va bien bien porque nos podemos poner solos en una sala a parte y hacer las locuras que queramos tranquilos. Venga Odran, espero que te animes para el finde que viene  :Smile1:  Y si alguien más se anima genial, más nos reiremos

----------


## Odran

Ok os confirmo mas adelante de la semana... soy mago soltero con hijas... a ver como me lo monto.  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

Mañana es el gran día de quedada en el Comedy, ¿quién se anima?

----------


## Ritxi

yo no, estaré en Tarragona

----------


## Fredja

Os confirmo que estare en Bcn del miercoles 13 al viernes 15. Si alguien quiere quedar, que me mande un MP...

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Magnano

Pues este viernes se puede hacer algo, ¿ voluntarios? De momento somos Orioriol y yo  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Este viernes actúa Dante en el SIS. ¿Porque no os pasaís?

----------


## Xixul

Buenas Ritxi y demás!!

A mi me gustaria ir pero hoy viernes tengo una prueba de trabajo por la noche!! 
Me gustaría saber si seguiis quedando por Barcelona ya que necesito estar en contacto con gente del mundillooo!! jeje! Me siento solito en casa y me motivaria mucho más si conociera a gentuza como vosotroos!! 

Un abrazo

----------


## Ritxi

Sino el miércoles que viene

----------


## Xixul

Depende, soy cocinero y a ver que horarios me dan!! Y si me dan el trabajo... jeje! Todo depende de lo que me digan hoy!!
Te aviso unos dias antes de ir como ya comentamos. 

Salut!

----------


## Orioriol

Cuando quieras Xixul. Magnano y yo seguimos quedando los domingos por la tarde en Cerdanyola, si te quieres venir será un placer recibirte. Si prefieres quedar otro día en Barcelona no hay problema, solo concreta una fecha y hora, a ver si va bien y si alguien más se apunta. Y si la propuesta no tira hacia adelante ya hablamos por mp. Un saludo!

----------


## Ochosi

Dani!! Guat da fac?  :117: 

Acabo de darme cuenta de que estais hablando de Cerdanyola y de quién es Magnano. Dani, no sabía que rondabas por aquí. No me habia vuelto a fijar en este hilo, y justo ahora al ver tu avatar he dicho "esa foto... la tengo vista" :P

----------


## Magnano

Jajajajajaja, ¡grande Ochosi! Pues estamos a ver si conseguimos un grupo de gente majo para hacer quedadas, la iniciativa está, Oriol y yo nos vamos viendo el pelo y siempre salen cosas majas, a ver si os animáis ¡leñes!

----------


## Imagination

Pues yo vivo a tiro de piedra de Cerdanyola... Si aceptáis en vuestro grupo,gente nueva con poco q aportar y mucho q aprender...  :Wink1:  Sería un placer quedar un domingo con vosotros  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

¡¡Será un placer!!

----------


## Ochosi

Si estais por ahí el domingo quizás me paso. Estoy terminando un par de juegos usando las cartas del Cluedo, a ver qué os parecen :P

----------


## Imagination

Genial!! Pues sí quedáis este domingo,me confirmáis hora y me paso seguro...

----------


## Orioriol

Me parece genial que vengas Imagination, cuantos más mejor. Quedamos como siempre, domingo a las 16:00 en el Comedy (la dirección esta en la primera página del hilo). Alguna vez nos lo hemos encontrado cerrado, así que te paso mi número por mp para que podamos contactar por si hay sorpresas. Ochosi, cuento contigo también eh! Espero que ese quizás sea una predicción  :Smile1: .

----------


## Ochosi

A no ser que el sábado noche se me vaya de las manos y amaneza en Tailandia con un cambio de sexo... Sin problema, allí estaré  :Smile1:

----------


## Ochosi

No se si estareis por allí mañana, pero yo dudo que pueda. Estoy liado montando un video, y dudo que termine temprano

----------


## Magnano

Oriol y yo estaremos, que he tenido una idea curiosa y la quiero probar, a ver si puede ser y os pasáis :-)

----------


## Orioriol

Nueva propuesta va, a ver si prospera xd. Quien se anima este finde a quedar en Plaça Catalunya para hacer unas magias? Propongo sábado tarde, pero por marcar un horario cualquiera. A ver si hay más suerte esta vez ^^ Saludos!

----------


## Ochosi

Uh, una de street magic? Y yo con estos pelos! :P

No se si podré, la verdad. Veré si me es posible, pero ante la duda no confirmo nada. Eso sí, ahora los que tenemos la excusa de que el sitio "está lejos" somos nosotros  :117:

----------


## Orioriol

Bueno Ochosi, como parece que la cosa no se anima, si finalmente nadie más confirma podemos hacer street por cerdanyola. Nos lo pasaremos bien igual y es más fácil quedar. Eso si, arréglate ya esos pelos :p

----------


## darymb

> Nueva propuesta va, a ver si prospera xd. Quien se anima este finde a quedar en Plaça Catalunya para hacer unas magias? Propongo sábado tarde, pero por marcar un horario cualquiera. A ver si hay más suerte esta vez ^^ Saludos!


Si aceptáis a un novato  :O15:  en cartomagia y algo más, yo me apuntaría este sábado. Me parece muy buena idea!  :001 005: 
Saludos!

----------


## hercules

hola buenas chicos, veo que se esta montando una kedada, si no molesto mucho yo me apunto, contra mas seamos mas reiremos

a ver si se va unificando dia y lugar

saludos

----------


## hercules

veo que hay poquitas ganas de orgnanizar una kedada, 

venga una subidita y a ver si se hace algo 

saludos

----------


## Ochosi

Es que es muy facil decir "va, a ver si se dice un día" pero no proponer nada concreto  :117: 

Yo, hasta prácticamente el mismo día, no se si puedo. Pero de decidir un día, sería un sábado o un domingo. Ya aviso, mañana NO podremos ni Magnano ni yo, tenemos actuación en Molins de Rei (a la que estais invitados a venir :P), y el domigno creo que lo tengo regular. A partir de aquí, se escuchan propuestas  :Smile1:

----------


## Valju

Buenas, este hilo lleva tiempo no como yo que soy nuevo en Barcelona. Trabajo en cerdanyola. 
¿seguis quedando allí los domingos? Alguien se mueve por Barna? Me motivaría bastante juntarme con magos y hacer magias everywhere...
Saludos chicosss

----------


## Ochosi

En Cerdanyola? Dónde?  :Happy: 

Hace un tiempo que no se queda, pero Dani y yo nos vemos a menudo. Supongo que algo se podría hacer  :Smile1:

----------


## Valju

Hey buenas pues en la calle industria, al lado de la casa de Andalucia. 
Estaría bien quedar y hacer algo...

----------


## Ochosi

Te envié un mensaje privado, échale un ojo  :Smile1:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Si quedais decidmelo, que hacetiempo que no veo a alguno

----------


## Barlow

Lo mismo digo, si qued&#225;is avisad y si puedo me apunto.

----------


## ericmelvin10

Yo si puedo tambien quiero quedar, aunque sea un noob!

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Pos quedamos nosotros, Barcelona capital, o preferis otro sitio yo vivo cerca de Granollers

----------


## Barlow

A mi personalmente me va mejor quedar en barna, pero podemos quedar donde os vaya mejor

----------


## Barlow

Que tal os ir&#237;a quedar este finde?

----------


## lifegrinder

Yo voy a estar en Barcelona entre el 12 y 22 de Agosto.
Conozco a un mago gallego que está por alli y nos gustaria quedar con algun mago de por alli para charlar y hacer algo de street magic.

----------


## lifegrinder

Yo voy a estar en Barcelona entre el 12 y 22 de Agosto.
Conozco a un mago gallego que está por alli y nos gustaria quedar con algun mago de por alli para charlar y hacer algo de street magic.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Avisame y bucamos el momento de vernos  

Saludos

----------


## Barlow

Avisa y miramos de quedar

----------


## lifegrinder

guay. os mando un privado.

Si alguien mas quiere quedar que me lo diga y ya quedamos por privado

Un saludo!

----------


## Barlow

Perfecto

----------


## Magnano

Venga va, ¿alguien se anima? Yo estoy dispuesto.

----------


## Barlow

Yo me animo

----------


## ericmelvin10

Manda manda a ver si puedo

----------


## A.Marin

Hola, hace tiempo que no entro, pero viendo que siempre hay ganas de hacer una kedada pero luego no se hace nada, os apetece que retome lo de organizar kedadas :Confused:  seria 1 por mes mas o menos

----------


## Magnano

A mi me molaría, ¿alguien propone un plan?

----------


## angelgallardom

Me encantaría conocer alguien, pero soy muy, muy novato.

----------


## Magnano

¿Y dónde está el problema?  :Smile1:

----------


## A.Marin

Hola angelgallardon, por algún sitio se empieza, y en las kedadas, siempre conoces gente, nos enseñamos unos a otros, y también hacemos magia para nosotros o gente que vemos, por algún sitio hay que empezar y en los encuentros, seas nuevo en la magia, o lleves mucho tiempo, siempre hay cosas que aprender.

Respecto al plan de organizar una nueva, creare un tema nuevo seguramente este fin de semana/ lunes para organizarla para el fin de semana del 13-14 de septiembre, ya se vera depende de lo que la gente diga si sábado o domingo, me gustaría que fuese el primer fin de semana de cada mes pero el 6-7 estoy fuera en una conferencia en Madrid, las siguiente si que seria a principios o finales, depende de lo que se decida.

Saludos

----------


## angelgallardom

Perfecto!

----------


## Barlow

Me parece un buen plan

----------

